# Vista won't run Tiger Woods Golf



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a new dual core PC with 2 Gigs RAM and an NVIDEA GeForce 7900 GS video card.
When I try to run Tiger Woods 2007 Golf Tour, the game will not progress from one course hole to the next - it simply presents me with the score card and then a black screen. It is obviously having trouble drawing the next hole.
On my system icons I get a message that the video card has encountered a problem and has restarted.
If I then go to the minimized game on the lower tool bar and click on that, I can get it to run again.
In other words I have to do this after each and every hole to make it work - kind of annoying!
I have downloaded all the latest drivers from both EA Sports and NVIDEA but no luck.
Also emailed both of them with the problem but as per the "get stuffed after sales help" from both companies, no reply has ever been received!
I have tried all the variations of resolution settings etc. and nothing works.
The graphics themselves when the game is running are pretty fair only even in 1024 res.
Seem very "foggy" and not as crisp and sharp as they were when I ran this game trouble free under XP Pro!
Help!!!


----------



## critzi (Jun 14, 2007)

I came across this on another site. The guy's problem sounds a lot like yours. Here's what he said.

"Some game will not run on Vista , and others like Tiger Woods golf 2007, you need to press Ctrl Alt Delete and the Cancel between holes or the game doesn't show you the next hole, it just freezes on the screen that shows your score"


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

ok go to your search function (start menu) search help and support on the help menu search older games intill u see somethign that says my older games wont run on vista now click the program compatibilty wizard off the help page locate the game from a list of programs then click on the simulate windows xp (theres a list of diferent os's) then on the next menu disable desktop composition and visual themes and click next and it should work


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for that advice - did exactly as you said but no joy unfortunately!
I get the message "the display driver has stopped responding and has restarted normally"
I have an NVIDIA G Force 7900 GS (new) with up to date drivers as is the Tiger Woods game so think I am stuffed!
It just isnt going to work!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

on EA's Site:
Question
Will this game work in Windows Vista?

Answer
This game was created before Microsoft Windows Vista was released. Unfortunately Electronic Arts cannot guarantee compatibility with Windows Vista for all games.

link

Latest Update

But your GeForce card is, according to EA Lames' site, supported. So I would suggest contacting EA for support.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Couriant but I am a beaten man and admit defeat!
I did all the above but now the game can't find the CD even though it is in the slot!
Keeps telling me that there is no CD inserted - agggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Downloaded the patches etc. but no joy.
I have sent three (3) emails to EA sports re this problem but they are not noted for their tech support and have not even bothered to reply.
Oh well, back to Vista Chess I guess!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you using the web support or emailing directly?


----------



## tlarseth (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the following system specs:

AMD 64 Live! X2 Dual Core 4400+
2GB DDR2 RAM
Nvidia Geforce 6150 Video Card 825MB (Integrated)
320GB Hard Drive
Windows Vista Home Premium

I am able to play Tiger Woods 2007 with no problems, might be an outdated driver, or a windows update that is missing that makes the game not run correctly.

My computer is pretty much a fresh install of windows with all the updates installed, and all my drivers are up to date, I check them once every three or four days.


----------

